# Ummmm... Possible oops?



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh my. I certainly agree that "ask my wife" is not a responsible answer. Hoping for the best.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh dear. How terribly irresponsible of him.

I imagine Freddy will be keeping an eager eye out for his girlfriend from now on.


----------



## PhoebeDuck (6 mo ago)

Gahhh!!! I have no more articulate response than GAAAAAAHHHHH!!! how can you just not... How irresponsible and flat _lazy _of them!!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I think Freddy would say he was more sauve and debonair

alas I have my fair shair of knuckleheads where I live or clueless dog owners.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Whoops! That will certainly be inconvenient for them if Amber does take.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The wife is pretty careful and sensible, while her husband is rather more laid back about these things - but then he won't be the one coping with pups if they happen!


----------



## BBVidya (6 mo ago)

Can two such different size dogs make pups that can pass through the smaller bitch’s birth canal?
A friend had an 80 lb lab bitch bred by a red heeler (through a fence no less!) and she had a litter of pups that all looked like labs, except for one blue Merle “lab” that matured out to 50 lbs, a nice size for a bitch puppy. But mama was the big one, so she had room to birth them.


----------



## Apricot mini momma (Dec 22, 2020)

The situation triggered memory of the book “The Wife Drought” 😉


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Freddy is bigger, but still a toy so I don't think that should be too much of a problem. But I am very much hoping I separated them in time.


----------

